# wood burning furnace suggestion for a mobile home?



## muskiediver (Feb 20, 2011)

I am not sure if this is the right thread.

We have a 30 year old plus mobile home.  About 950 Square feet.  We are using a Beckett force air oil furnace.  The bills recently have cost $300 plus per month and we need to consider an alternative.  We are looking a wood burning stove as an alternative.  I am not sure if a boiler is require or if the heated air can be used.  The wood burning furnace will be the main supply, oil the back up.  We were looking at wood burning furnaces we can hook into our current oil burning furnace.  Does anyone here have any suggestions?

We are in Michigan


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 20, 2011)

The smallest woodfurnace that I know of is the Mini-Caddy. I just don't know if its mobile home approved. Also its not a cheap furnace. There are many stoves out there that are mobile-home approved, and will heat your home just fine. Having a stove instead of furnace, you don't have to bother with power outages. Post over in the hearth room and they will help you there.


----------



## Como (Feb 20, 2011)

I looked at this and yes you can get a wood furnace but none of them would be a direct replacement, they take up more space, require more set backs.

I did not come across one that said it was approved for mobile homes.

You can get a pellet stove that is, by the time you have installed it, c $2000 and would be rated for mobile home installation, a furnace would cost several times more than that and take up a lot more space.


----------



## summit (Feb 20, 2011)

freestanding, yes... boiler/furnace: you would have to build a room outside of the existing mobile structure's footprint to do such a thing.


----------



## muskiediver (Feb 21, 2011)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> There are many stoves out there that are mobile-home approved, and will heat your home just fine.



Thank you for your reaponse.

Whe you say stoves are you refering to fireplaces? We are concerned a fireplace in lets say the living room on one side of our house, will not reach the bedroom on the other side of the house.   

What specific models are you refering to that are mobile home approved?


----------



## muskiediver (Feb 21, 2011)

Como said:
			
		

> You can get a pellet stove that is, by the time you have installed it, c $2000 and would be rated for mobile home installation, a furnace would cost several times more than that and take up a lot more space.



Would the pellet stove tie into the furnace?


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 21, 2011)

A stove is a free-standing heater, different from a fireplace. As far as models, I don't know of specific models. I just know that they make them and its important if thats whats needed. We heat with a woodfurnace. Just about any woodfurnace would run you out of your home. Thats not a whole lot of footage to heat.


----------



## lethal dose (Feb 21, 2011)

Come over to the hearth room. A wood stove will CERTAINLY heat your place.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to live in a single wide trailer that was heated with a mid sized stove (Kent Tile Fire).  With 2 corner fans to move the heat down the hallway, our trailer was comfy warm all the time.


----------



## benjamin (Feb 21, 2011)

Another possibility is putting a wood furnace outside one end of the trailer.  Mobile homes usually have 1 duct that runs the length of the trailer and you could extend that out one end and add a cold air return, and insulate away.   It's hard to recomend a setup like that, but it's hard to recomend a stove inside a trailer also, hopefully there's drywall at least around where the stove would go.


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 21, 2011)

benjamin said:
			
		

> Another possibility is putting a wood furnace outside one end of the trailer.  Mobile homes usually have 1 duct that runs the length of the trailer and you could extend that out one end and add a cold air return, and insulate away.   It's hard to recomend a setup like that, but it's hard to recomend a stove inside a trailer also, hopefully there's drywall at least around where the stove would go.



This might work:
http://outsidewoodheater.com/id4.html


----------



## Como (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.fahrenheittech.com/index.html

Indoor, rated for install in a mobile home.


----------

